# What MBTI is most likely to try out illegal drugs?



## ozzy (Oct 26, 2014)

Just wondering which was most likely out of all the types to get into drugs?

Ill be honest I personally have tried a few different ones, weed a fair bit, mkat, mushrooms and ecstasy. I haven't become addicted to any of them (although I came close).


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

I don't think it's a matter of type, just a matter of who is the stupidest.


----------



## Grad0507 (Dec 12, 2013)

Istp


----------



## originalsin (Sep 4, 2014)

According to this site, INTPs are "most frequent among college students referred for drug and alcohol violations." 

I don't know how statistically accurate this is, though.


----------



## ozzy (Oct 26, 2014)

originalsin said:


> According to this site, INTPs are "most frequent among college students referred for drug and alcohol violations."
> 
> I don't know how statistically accurate this is, though.


Wow! You'd think "The Thinkers" would be less likely!


----------



## 66393 (Oct 17, 2013)

john.thomas said:


> I don't think it's a matter of type, just a matter of who is the stupidest.


I found your reply interesting because I've seen several threads you created in which you call yourself stupid. Do you do drugs?


----------



## Kuja (Oct 16, 2009)

john.thomas said:


> I don't think it's a matter of type, just a matter of who is the stupidest.


 What makes you think that? I vaguely remember a study that suggested the opposite was true actually, that more intelligent individuals were more likely to try illegal substances.


----------



## mikan (May 25, 2014)

john.thomas said:


> I don't think it's a matter of type, just a matter of who is the *stupidest*.


Why?


To the question,
I know INTP, ISTP, ISFP that do.


----------



## Bash (Nov 19, 2014)

Entp


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

coy said:


> I found your reply interesting because I've seen several threads you created in which you call yourself stupid. Do you do drugs?


Nope, I can't get drugs.



Kuja said:


> What makes you think that? I vaguely remember a study that suggested the opposite was true actually, that more intelligent individuals were more likely to try illegal substances.


All those "studies" are a bunch of lies.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Don't know. I used a lot of drugs in my teens. Not my scene anymore.


----------



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

Probably INTPs or ENTPS.


----------



## originalsin (Sep 4, 2014)

ozzy said:


> Wow! You'd think "The Thinkers" would be less likely!


The problem with being a "Thinker" is that curiosity tends to overrule good judgment. Believe me, I know.


----------



## Van Meter (Sep 28, 2012)

Idk, Istp or Entp I guess. Probably a bullshit question anyway.


----------



## ozzy (Oct 26, 2014)

originalsin said:


> The problem with being a "Thinker" is that curiosity tends to overrule good judgment. Believe me, I know.


Ahh yea thats a fair point!


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

*reads title and thinks ENTP*

*sees everybody pointing fingers at INTP as well*

Really? I'm honored.


----------



## hyenac (Dec 4, 2014)

Apparently us INTPs are more likely to do drugs because we usually see little difference between illegal drugs and alcohol. 
The negative long term effects on the brain, and the addiction level is more or less the same. If you're going to drink alcohol, why not drugs? Because it's illegal? We don't care about that as much as we should.

INTPs are also highly likely to drink alcohol before the age of 21, because there doesn't seem to be any reason not to. What difference is there between a 20 year old person who will be 21 in a few months? not a lot. The only reason would be a prevention of negative effects, but there's always going to be that with alcohol. Why not drink at 19... or 18... or 17?

Also, INTPs are prone to depression. So that doesn't help.

XD Even though I say all that... I don't have a desire to drink. I was just reasoning through it.
But seriously, you'd still think it would be an ENTP.


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

I'd imagine possible xSTP and xNTP individuals. Of all the, I guess, "judgement combos" I think Ti over Fe might be most likely.


----------



## electricky (Feb 18, 2011)

I'd say ESxPs. Se is all about experiencing things for oneself, not being satisfied by mere hunch or secondary source information, but must live the thing. A few "drugs are whack" speeches in middle school just may not cut it. A Ti user may be like "that speech wasn't logically sound" or a Ne user may be like "but the lecturer left out the possibility of xyz" but they may just leave it at that and not actually have to experience the drug.

Plus, everyone knows ENTPs don't try drugs. ENTPs _are_ drugs. There's a difference.


----------



## ozzy (Oct 26, 2014)

hyenac said:


> Apparently us INTPs are more likely to do drugs because we usually see little difference between illegal drugs and alcohol.
> The negative long term effects on the brain, and the addiction level is more or less the same. If you're going to drink alcohol, why not drugs? Because it's illegal? We don't care about that as much as we should.
> 
> INTPs are also highly likely to drink alcohol before the age of 21, because there doesn't seem to be any reason not to. What difference is there between a 20 year old person who will be 21 in a few months? not a lot. The only reason would be a prevention of negative effects, but there's always going to be that with alcohol. Why not drink at 19... or 18... or 17?
> ...


XD thats all a fair point! even so over here the drinking age is 18, but most start at 15/16! to be honest i have that sort of mindset! i think its better to smoke weed than drink, mainly because its healthier! i dont particularly take the law into consideration.. but ahh well!  your way is a good way to think about it to be fair! youre less likely to become an alcoholic with that kind of mindset!


----------



## NTlazerman (Nov 28, 2014)

EXTPs most likely... Though most recreative drug users I personally know are ENTJs


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

I would assume that the groups most likely to have drug use would be the following

1. People who have an inability to cope with stress
2. People who have a genetic succeptability to drug addiction
3. People who love novelty (Ne types I could imagine)


----------



## B3LIAL (Dec 21, 2013)

JTHearts said:


> I don't think it's a matter of type, just a matter of who is the stupidest.


Actually, most illegal drugs can be consumed safely, it's only due to your sheep like mentality that you think that anyone who takes illegal drugs is stupid.

Most of them are less damaging than Alcohol and cigarettes. 

In response to OP though....

Some people seem to think INTP, but I personally think it's got to be one of the more social types seeing as you need to develop social ties in order to have reasonable access to them. I'm INTP, and I'd gladly try most drugs, but I'm not social enough to get them that often.

Plus different drugs for different types also.

I'd say the the NTP's and NFP's are the most likely to try things like LSD.

But I'm not expert on Drugs. Farthest I've gone is weed.


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

B3LIAL said:


> Actually, most illegal drugs can be consumed safely, it's only due to your sheep like mentality that you think that anyone who takes illegal drugs is stupid.
> 
> Most of them are less damaging than Alcohol and cigarettes.
> 
> ...


It's only due to your sheep like mentality that you think drugs are safe. Pretty much everyone seems to think that they're safe, when they are actually very dangerous and bad for you. Weed is very dangerous and I wish I knew when someone was in possession of it so that I could report them to the authorities and get them locked up in prison.


----------



## B3LIAL (Dec 21, 2013)

JTHearts said:


> It's only due to your sheep like mentality that you think drugs are safe. Pretty much everyone seems to think that they're safe, when they are actually very dangerous and bad for you. Weed is very dangerous and I wish I knew when someone was in possession of it so that I could report them to the authorities and get them locked up in prison.


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

B3LIAL said:


>


I'm not a troll, I apparently just have a really bad attitude and I dislike what everybody else likes because I don't like them. I am of the opinion that possession and sale of drugs should be accompanied by very very harsh prison sentences to keep people away from them. 

Why the hell is it that people on the internet who don't agree with me always call me a troll?


----------



## B3LIAL (Dec 21, 2013)

JTHearts said:


> I'm not a troll, I apparently just have a really bad attitude and I dislike what everybody else likes because I don't like them. I am of the opinion that possession and sale of drugs should be accompanied by very very harsh prison sentences to keep people away from them.
> 
> Why the hell is it that people on the internet who don't agree with me always call me a troll?


It's not because you disagree with me, it's because you don't provide any arguments, and just seem like you're trying to get a reaction out of people. You just state what you know will get a reaction from people who disagree with the things you say, and you say the things you say in a way you know will offend others.

Trollolololololololo.....


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

B3LIAL said:


> It's not because you disagree with me, it's because you don't provide any arguments, and just seem like you're trying to get a reaction out of people. You just state what you know will get a reaction from people who disagree with the things you say, and you say the things you say in a way you know will offend others.
> 
> Trollolololololololo.....


You knew you were going to offend me when you called me a sheep, what's the difference? 

And I don't need arguments, there are plenty out there and I'm too lazy to go through all this on here. I don't care if I offend you potheads.


----------



## 54-46 ThatsMyNumber (Mar 26, 2011)

INFP, you mean I can consume this substance and it will allow me to see the entire landscape of life in a completely different light and I can use those unique thoughts and observations to learn, grow and evolve? Sign me up.


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

Closed.


----------

